# Can the "Gentlemans function" be coded on an F10



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

came across this article:
http://jalopnik.com/5324006/the-bmw-7-series-gentleman-function-will-help-you-help-the-ladies

And was wondering if that menu can be coded on an F10. Other than the amusement of seeing a "gentlemans function" idrive menu, there are a few cases where this would be useful.


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

For this function you need only new control panel suppl. seat function front (use from F01). In idrive menu have just help about this function. If I am not mistaken, coding won't be required.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DmitryHd said:


> For this function you need only new control panel suppl. seat function front (use from F01). In idrive menu have just help about this function. If I am not mistaken, coding won't be required.


Ah- that makes sense. I think I'd also need to code the seat modules. Would an f01 control panel fit in the same space? It's longer to accommodate that extra button..


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

The control panel F01 has same size as F10. Try without coding.


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DmitryHd said:


> The control panel F01 has same size as F10. Try without coding.


Thanks!

Think I need #3 in this diagram: http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=KA81&mospid=51263&btnr=61_2378&hg=61&fg=35&lang=en

Any idea if the whole door panel has to come off or if I can just pry it out, unplug and pop the new one in?


----------



## DmitryHd (Nov 2, 2014)

Yes, this panel.
Remove the door panel is not required. But before taking a better look at the instructions for removing (in Rheigold)


----------



## bmw325 (Dec 19, 2001)

DmitryHd said:


> Yes, this panel.
> 
> Remove the door panel is not required. But before taking a better look at the instructions for removing (in Rheigold)


Great! Thanks


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

After changing the control panel, you need to change in both seat modules:
GENTLEMAN -> Active
Then it works like a charm, besides the memory setting for the passengers seat, but im not sure if one is supposed to be able to set the passenger seat memory remotely from the drivers side?


----------



## steve640dgc (Mar 23, 2014)

Rickardg said:


> After changing the control panel, you need to change in both seat modules:
> GENTLEMAN -> Active
> Then it works like a charm, besides the memory setting for the passengers seat, but im not sure if one is supposed to be able to set the passenger seat memory remotely from the drivers side?


Can you provide full instructions/ coding required, i.e. what modules etc etc


----------



## spadae2 (Jan 5, 2011)

steve640dgc said:


> Can you provide full instructions/ coding required, i.e. what modules etc etc


Um, I think the iDrive menu was removed as I do not see it. I have a 2015 750ix, I checked the coding on the seat module and it is avtiv and I have the L2 button. But do not see the menu in idrive. Looking for code in HU_NBT. Any ideas? Or was the function in iDrive removed?


----------



## Rickardg (Nov 20, 2014)

steve640dgc said:


> Can you provide full instructions/ coding required, i.e. what modules etc etc


Like i wrote, change to a F01 panel, and FDL code seat modules with GENTLEMAN set to Active.

I dont think there is any functionality for this in CIC/NBT, its only the function that is described in the instructions book in CIC/NBT


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

When trying to code, I don't find module 6e under SM seat module.

Any idea if idea can pop in a seat module to the passenger seat and get this working ?

Already change the control panel though


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

Do Anybody make it? I really want to activate it for my wife who is pregnant. Plz help me.


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

valrossi said:


> When trying to code, I don't find module 6e under SM seat module.
> 
> Any idea if idea can pop in a seat module to the passenger seat and get this working ?
> 
> Already change the control panel though


Did you make it? I also order control unit. I will change it next week.


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

I think valrossi cannot make it because you need to have a separate seat module (passenger side) in order for this to work.


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

sbc55 said:


> I think valrossi cannot make it because you need to have a separate seat module (passenger side) in order for this to work.


You mean if I want to make it. My car must have a code for passanger seat module. Is that right? I already have control unit module. Then how can I know that I have it?


----------



## sbc55 (Jun 24, 2013)

You should have 2 sm module when you check your svt or list of ecu in esys. It should be 6e for passenger side at least for f10.


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

sbc55 said:


> You should have 2 sm module when you check your svt or list of ecu in esys. It should be 6e for passenger side at least for f10.


Thank you!!


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

sbc55 said:


> I think valrossi cannot make it because you need to have a separate seat module (passenger side) in order for this to work.


Can I just buy the seat modules to install on passenger side to get this work? Which are the seats module I require to install ?


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

valrossi said:


> Can I just buy the seat modules to install on passenger side to get this work? Which are the seats module I require to install ?


If you have SM 6E Module. U can move passanger seat on driver side. I made it 2 month ago!! ^^


----------



## valrossi (Jul 23, 2014)

berserk99 said:


> If you have SM 6E Module. U can move passanger seat on driver side. I made it 2 month ago!! ^^


Mine is just basic comfort seat. Not sure if can install SM to make it work? And besides SM module, do I require cable and where to connect it to?


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

Hello
I have F07 with Sportseats. I read that it is not possible to code the Gentleman function with Sportseats. 
I checked with Esys and i have both Modules and the GENTLEMAN entry is also there with not active. 

Did someone activate the Gentleman function with Sportseats?

Thank you


----------



## ulo-swede (Nov 11, 2015)

berserk99 said:


> If you have SM 6E Module. U can move passanger seat on driver side. I made it 2 month ago!! ^^


How exactly do you move the passenger seat when GENTLEMEN is Active? Do you get options on the idrive screen, or how does it work?


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> Hello
> I have F07 with Sportseats. I read that it is not possible to code the Gentleman function with Sportseats.
> I checked with Esys and i have both Modules and the GENTLEMAN entry is also there with not active.
> 
> ...


It will be work if u change swichmodule


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

ulo-swede said:


> How exactly do you move the passenger seat when GENTLEMEN is Active? Do you get options on the idrive screen, or how does it work?


https://youtu.be/1dY-pYDidCQ


----------



## bomax (Nov 23, 2013)

That is so cool! Too bad it's not on NA cars from the factory, it would be useful.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

Anybody knows what the Function key "M symbol" is? (part no 61319364859)
I think for my F11 the correct part no must be 61319361174 but it states that it is only in conjunction with the above mentioned part no... (http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=KA81&mospid=51263&btnr=61_2378&hg=61&fg=35&lang=en)


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Can the "Gentlemans function" be coded on an F10*



zkiifreak said:


> Anybody knows what the Function key "M symbol" is? (part no 61319364859)
> 
> I think for my F11 the correct part no must be 61319361174 but it states that it is only in conjunction with the above mentioned part no... (http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=KA81&mospid=51263&btnr=61_2378&hg=61&fg=35&lang=en)


This is because the new switch on the door panel has new the button "SET" instead the old "M". This is why you need also to order the old M button.

The M Button is to memorize a seating profile.


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

berserk99 said:


> It will be work if u change swichmodule


You mean just the switch on the doorpanel?
And are you sure that it will work?
Thx

Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> You mean just the switch on the doorpanel?
> And are you sure that it will work?
> Thx
> 
> Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


If u have two SM Modules(SM6D, and SM 6E) on your car. U can activate gentleman function. U must buy new button and acive gentleman on both module.


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

cuorealfa1 said:


> This is because the new switch on the door panel has new the button "SET" instead the old "M". This is why you need also to order the old M button.
> 
> The M Button is to memorize a seating profile.


Any difference except the visual? Couldn't I just keep the "SET" button? Isn't it just cosmetic?


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yes, you can! 
It's just cosmetic.

CU Oliver


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Yes, you can! 
It's just cosmetic.

CU Oliver


----------



## zkiifreak (Oct 22, 2014)

zkiifreak said:


> Anybody knows what the Function key "M symbol" is? (part no 61319364859)
> I think for my F11 the correct part no must be 61319361174 but it states that it is only in conjunction with the above mentioned part no... (http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=KA81&mospid=51263&btnr=61_2378&hg=61&fg=35&lang=en)


Ordered today. Will post followup when installed


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

Does anybody know what is the rightmost button on part #5?

http://www.realoem.com/bmw/showparts.do?model=KA81&mospid=51263&btnr=61_2378&hg=61&fg=35&lang=en


----------



## milkyway (Jan 28, 2013)

Hello!

Do you mean the button for the active seat?

CU Oliver


----------



## sampel (Jun 17, 2015)

milkyway said:


> Hello!
> 
> Do you mean the button for the active seat?
> 
> CU Oliver


Yes, if it is the furthest on the right in 5-button panel. What does the active seat button do, is it used to control the ventilation function?


----------



## JeffDunes (Oct 5, 2005)

sampel said:


> Yes, if it is the furthest on the right in 5-button panel. What does the active seat button do, is it used to control the ventilation function?


That is the option butt messager... I kid you not!


----------



## cuorealfa1 (Jul 30, 2011)

berserk99 said:


> If u have two SM Modules(SM6D, and SM 6E) on your car. U can activate gentleman function. U must buy new button and acive gentleman on both module.


where do I see these namings? SM6D and SM6E?

In Esys i see the ECU's: CFAS and CBFS for the seat modules.

Thank you


----------



## berserk99 (Jul 8, 2015)

cuorealfa1 said:


> where do I see these namings? SM6D and SM6E?
> 
> In Esys i see the ECU's: CFAS and CBFS for the seat modules.
> 
> Thank you


Refer below image


----------

